# help with reseal need 65 gal rim replacement!!



## redflex (May 23, 2017)

hey gta,

so I tried to reseal my tank and for some reason I thought I needed to also take the rim off in the process.... what a dumb idea I ended up cracking 3 of the 4 corners and now i need to replace it. wondering if anyone knows where i can get one from or if there is anyway I can maybe run it rimless with a few mods. it's a maricales 65 gallon 18×36. 

hopefully someone can give me some good advise thanks!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plastic rim*

if its a mircacles tank contact miracles , I believe they are in Orangeville ...
I think don't quote me on that ...
give them a shot before u go crazy ...
cheers 
tom


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

redflex said:


> hey gta,
> 
> so I tried to reseal my tank and for some reason I thought I needed to also take the rim off in the process.... what a dumb idea I ended up cracking 3 of the 4 corners and now i need to replace it. wondering if anyone knows where i can get one from or if there is anyway I can maybe run it rimless with a few mods. it's a maricales 65 gallon 18×36.
> 
> hopefully someone can give me some good advise thanks!


You cannot just remove the trim and make it work. There's a reason the trim was there. The glass is most likely not thick enough to support the 24" height. You could install a glass eurobrace as an alternative option.

As Tom said Miracles are based out of Orangeville so they might be able to help.

Nafb also makes tanks so they may have an extra trim.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

